# Do your cockatiels nap during the day?



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just got three new birds: One is a Lutino, the other is a female 4 y/o maimed with a bad wing. I also took a 6 month old Linnie, (Lineolated Parakeets) so cute.

My question is, the cockatiels take short naps it that normal?
Thanks


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Very much so! My little people always nap in the afternoon, before dinner  
If a bird sleeps a lot during the day it's not a good sign, but naps are common 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey takes them from time to time. It is funny to watch him fight it, just like any little kid would. He will drift off then jerk his eyes open and look around as if checking to see if he got caught. Once he quits fighting it, he will have a short nap then get back to the busy business of playing.


----------



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

Souns about right  unfortunately my girl just won't settle down for even a nap, she's always wide awake.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's natural for them to nap late morning/early afternoon. That's the hottest part of the day in their natural habitat


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, ours nap late morning/early afternoon, and frankly quite a bit more too. I think we have particularly lazy birds.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

My bird naps in the day... the sun sets really early in the winter so she will nap when the sun starts to go down.


----------



## wandalee (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine nap in the morning, afternoon and probably in between too!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yup, mine all nap at the same time  quite often the budgie and the tiels will be napping in/on their cages whilst I'm having a snooze on the sofa!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

mine usually take a siesta everyday.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes! They love naps.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

I would bet that Corona gets in about 4 hours of naps throughout the day.


----------



## pismo10 (Feb 25, 2014)

My 27 yo hen would sleep from 8a-8p, then nap from 9a-5p. Maybe get up for lunch. Very Old bird tho. Naps are common.


----------



## pismo10 (Feb 25, 2014)

My 27 yo hen would sleep from 8a-8p, then nap from 9a-5p. Maybe get up for lunch. She napped more than anything else, except sleep. Very Old bird tho. Naps are common.


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Simon naps on my laptop often because it's warm haha


----------

